

Practical Suggestion for Legislation to Address Preventing Oil Spills - skmurphy
http://keithhennessey.com/2010/06/16/war-on-fossil-fuels/

======
skmurphy
Hennessy proposes the following legislation

    
    
       1. Require that all deepwater wells have a relief well in place before 
          production begins.
       2. Mandate requirements for double piping and a list of other industry 
          engineering best practices.  The prior best practice for engineering safety 
          becomes the legally mandated minimum.
       3. Mandate that each deepwater drilling operation be insured for at 
          least $20 B of environmental damage before production can begin.  Insurers 
          will therefore require further engineering stringency to protect themselves.
       4. Raise the legal liability cap for any drilling platform to 
          $50 B, just to be safe.
       5. All new wells must meet all of the above requirements, and all 
          existing wells must cease production until they meet them.  
          (The details here might need some work.)

